# 2017 Ram 2500 boss plow mount



## snowpushinglimo (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys. Looking to pick up a 2017 Ram 2500 and wanted to know how much of the lower air dam needs to be cut. I have a Boss VXT (switching from my Chevy 2500) I'd like it to look as clean as possible with minimal cutting. Any pics / suggestions would be helpful. 
TY


----------



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

I just put a western on my 17 2500. I cut the whole center out and it doesn't look bad


----------



## snowpushinglimo (Sep 20, 2011)

Just got it back from the truck side install. I think it came out great.


----------



## snowpushinglimo (Sep 20, 2011)




----------

